# NOVA | Hunting the Elements



## jimdoc (Apr 8, 2012)

This Nova was a good one, in case anybody missed it;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHpLcYVdvsg


----------



## Geo (Apr 8, 2012)

very cool. i just sat and watched the whole show.


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya I've been watching the whole subseries it's pretty neat!


----------



## joem (Apr 10, 2012)

NO way.
Transparent Aluminum!


----------



## Geo (Apr 10, 2012)

joem said:


> NO way.
> Transparent Aluminum!



wasnt that on one of the star trek movies?


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Jim.
Truly entertaining and enriching watch.


----------



## joem (Apr 11, 2012)

Geo said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > NO way.
> ...



Aye Captain it was.
Kirk " We are going to look for humpbacks"
Scotty " People?"
Kirk " Whales !"


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 11, 2012)

I was reading a couple months ago that the transparent aluminum can stop a 50.cal.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice, thanks!


----------

